# Coaching Changes 2022



## eastbaysoccer

LMU coach out.  Only lasted 2 years.


----------



## lafalafa

Not sure if coaches have tenure unless they also teach but some of the old timers are about due.  

When you don't make the post season consistently or only a couple times during the last decade have to wonder.   College recruiting is a  tougher business vs coaching at some places I would guess.


----------



## SoccerLocker

eastbaysoccer said:


> LMU coach out.  Only lasted 2 years.


0-19 ... what took so long?


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Coach needs to be a leader, teacher and win games.  It’s a balancing act. When u are lacking in 1/3 it puts one in jeopardy.  I expect more I the coming weeks.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

St. Francis coach gone after 2 years.


----------



## crush

eastbaysoccer said:


> Coach needs to be a leader, teacher and win games.  It’s a balancing act. When u are lacking in 1/3 it puts one in jeopardy.  I expect more I the coming weeks.


Hey man, I know you have a lot of experience with life past club soccer for girls and wanted some advice if you dont mine.  I know a 2022 that feels if she were to play in college, the coach is super important to her and more important then the school she attends.  When will the dust settle and coaches are in place so you at least know who will be coaching 2022 season?  Thanks


----------



## lafalafa

crush said:


> Hey man, I know you have a lot of experience with life past club soccer for girls and wanted some advice if you dont mine.  I know a 2022 that feels if she were to play in college, the coach is super important to her and more important then the school she attends.  When will the dust settle and coaches are in place so you at least know who will be coaching 2022 season?  Thanks


Season is about over so decisions on who's returning or not happen in some cases right after or not long after.   

The ID Camps, winter, spring recruiting will be going on so normally want to have a HC in place for those so should know first of the year.

Coaching is all the difference, if you're player has a strong bond  with them that's all you could want.  Hopefully they remain for the duration but turnover does happen if the results don't come.  The best scenario is you player gets with a squad that they already know the other players, are friends, and have played together previously successfully or at least the same system and style.


----------



## crush

lafalafa said:


> Season is about over so decisions on who's returning or not happen in some cases right after or not long after.
> 
> The ID Camps, winter, spring recruiting will be going on so normally want to have a HC in place for those so should know first of the year.
> 
> Coaching is all the difference, if you're player has a strong bond  with them that's all you could want.  Hopefully they remain for the duration but turnover does happen if the results don't come.  The best scenario is you player gets with a squad that they already know the other players, are friends, and have played together previously successfully or at least the same system and style.


Thanks bro.  This is one reason it's good to wait to see, to see if the coach that liked you in 8th grade will be the same coach four years later.    Obviously if school is #1, then it doesnt matter when one commits.  My dd has her eye on one and is hoping for a good showing at this week's ECNL College Showcase.  Q Lafalafa-  If a coach got let go already but no HC yet this weekend, will the school send someone?  Who should player email under these circumstances?  I'm starting to think this weekend could be a good time to bring your A game.  To all 2022s not committed yet.  Bring your A game and play for love of game.


----------



## lafalafa

crush said:


> Thanks bro.  This is one reason it's good to wait to see, to see if the coach that liked you in 8th grade will be the same coach four years later.    Obviously if school is #1, then it doesnt matter when one commits.  My dd has her eye on one and is hoping for a good showing at this week's ECNL College Showcase.  Q Lafalafa-  If a coach got let go already but no HC yet this weekend, will the school send someone?  Who should player email under these circumstances?  I'm starting to think this weekend could be a good time to bring your A game.  To all 2022s not committed yet.  Bring your A game and play for love of game.


Yeah have your player correspond with the program, all assistants, etc for sure about event attendance and desire to attend that university. 

Assistant coaches or potential ones might attend and they talk with one and other so making a good showing could make a difference.  Word gets around about standout players one way or the other plus now they have some highlights video that they can share.

2021 College application windows opening up and earlier acceptance is also a plus.


----------



## crush

lafalafa said:


> Yeah have your player correspond with the program, all assistants, etc for sure about event attendance and desire to attend that university.
> 
> Assistant coaches or potential ones might attend and they talk with one and other so making a good showing could make a difference.  Word gets around about standout players one way or the other plus now they have some highlights video that they can share.
> 
> 2021 College application windows opening up and earlier acceptance is also a plus.


But this player has made it very clear before she commits to the next four years of her life and probably about $100,000 in debt that she knows who the coach will be for at least her first year.  Thanks for the advice, I super appreciate it


----------



## crush

Lafalafa, I am asking for a friend btw, thanks.


----------



## lafalafa

crush said:


> Lafalafa, I am asking for a friend btw, thanks.


Yeah no problems, the application process can be time consuming for the students and it does cost but getting early acceptance to say some of their top 4 choices gives a person choices to accept one or more of those down the line somewheres before the deadlines, normally you just pay a small deposit and given some leway until the spring sometime


----------



## crush

lafalafa said:


> Yeah no problems, the application process can be time consuming for the students and it does cost but getting early acceptance to say some of their top 4 choices gives a person choices to accept one or more of those down the line somewheres before the deadlines, normally you just pay a small deposit and given some leway until the spring sometime


Thanks bro.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Coaches get there pink slips before x-mas.  New coaches announced xmas to January.  A coach that does not believe in you can make for a horrible experience for your daughter.


----------



## lafalafa

eastbaysoccer said:


> Coaches get there pink slips before x-mas.  New coaches announced xmas to January.  A coach that does not believe in you can make for a horrible experience for your daughter.


Son has a older friend who was highly rated,  recruited and choose one of the top universities around with a 4 star soccer program.   He verbally committed as a junior and signed the letter of intent  in Nov of his senior year.

Coaches at the time where really high on him and the incoming freshman class.  By the time he went to the first workouts,  coaches changed,  all new so it was like starting over.   In 2 seasons seen less than 90 minutes of real game time,  limited preseason minutes basically.

Likes the university and courses so not considered changing,. Lukewarm on the coaching staff and is considering playing as a amateur in one of the adult leagues in the spring.  Too bad there is not much or any spring play for some programs.


----------



## socalkdg

crush said:


> Hey man, I know you have a lot of experience with life past club soccer for girls and wanted some advice if you dont mine.  I know a 2022 that feels if she were to play in college, the coach is super important to her and more important then the school she attends.  When will the dust settle and coaches are in place so you at least know who will be coaching 2022 season?  Thanks


Wrong attitude.   Broken leg test.   You need to be at a school that you would choose whether you play soccer or not.  Yes the coaches should be in the top 5 reasons you choose a school, but you need to know you would stay at a school if you never play soccer again.   There are many things that can happen, from losing coaches, getting hurt, to the whole program shutting down due to budget constraints.   The degree is key.   The degree is key. The degree is key.


----------



## crush

socalkdg said:


> Wrong attitude.   Broken leg test.   You need to be at a school that you would choose whether you play soccer or not.  Yes the coaches should be in the top 5 reasons you choose a school, but you need to know you would stay at a school if you never play soccer again.   There are many things that can happen, from losing coaches, getting hurt, to the whole program shutting down due to budget constraints.   The degree is key.   The degree is key. The degree is key.


Wrong attitude for some.  Not all females are the same brother.  Let each girl choose for herself.  I'm not saying it's the right attitude in order to get the best deal.  For this player, it's important to her if she's going to pay over $100,000 for 4 years that she likes the coach and the coach likes her.  That's a lot of money to invest in a soccer program and you want to make sure that $100,000 is treated with respect.


----------



## socalkdg

crush said:


> Wrong attitude for some.  Not all females are the same brother.  Let each girl choose for herself.  I'm not saying it's the right attitude in order to get the best deal.  For this player, it's important to her if she's going to pay over $100,000 for 4 years that she likes the coach and the coach likes her.  That's a lot of money to invest in a soccer program and you want to make sure that $100,000 is treated with respect.


When you spend $100,000 you better love the school, love your major, and love your classes.


----------



## lafalafa

socalkdg said:


> When you spend $100,000 you better love the school, love your major, and love your classes.


We know families that have used close to a million dollars for higher education.   4 students at 40-60k per year x 4-5 years plus grad or med schools in same cases. Granted that's not all out of pocket but 70% or more was after the grants, scholarship, school jobs or whatever was used to offset.

In the long run was worth it, couple doctors and other high paying careers but not that many people we know have saved or have that kind of $$.

Avoiding debt is key and I'm just glad our young adults education and university expensive have been much less and they have been paying for some of it with jobs and other scholarships, grants, etc.


----------



## dk_b

Sources: Orlando Pride to hire Amanda Cromwell as head coach – Equalizer Soccer

What do you hear in the Southland? True?


----------



## dk_b

dk_b said:


> Sources: Orlando Pride to hire Amanda Cromwell as head coach – Equalizer Soccer
> 
> What do you hear in the Southland? True?


and now this:  



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465807853369835532


----------



## crush

Big moves on the West Coast.  Wow wow wow!!!


----------



## Dubs

dk_b said:


> and now this:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465807853369835532


whoa


----------



## SoccerLocker

dk_b said:


> and now this:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465807853369835532


Cromwell to the pros I get, but this is a shocker...  SEC have poached 2 women's soccer coaches from the PAC in the last year.  Glad to see they are upping their game regarding women's soccer.


----------



## goldentoe

dk_b said:


> Sources: Orlando Pride to hire Amanda Cromwell as head coach – Equalizer Soccer
> 
> What do you hear in the Southland? True?


It’s all over the net… along with Keidane going to Univ of GA


----------



## dk_b

goldentoe said:


> It’s all over the net… along with Keidane going to Univ of GA


All those reports seem to refer back to the same article from The Equalizer (at least the reports I have seen).  I was asking if anyone knows if the Cromwell hire has been confirmed.  Not sure how widespread the Keidane news was before UGA's tweet (other than speculation a cople of weeks ago) but that one is a stunner.  With a few GA players on the USC roster, I wonder if there will be any players who follow him to UGA.

I'd expect both schools to make quick - and bold - hires.  Too much talent on the rosters and coming in . . . the schools don't want them to be faced with uncertainty for too long.


----------



## futboldad1

dk_b said:


> All those reports seem to refer back to the same article from The Equalizer (at least the reports I have seen).  I* was asking if anyone knows if the Cromwell hire has been confirmed.*  Not sure how widespread the Keidane news was before UGA's tweet (other than speculation a cople of weeks ago) but that one is a stunner.  With a few GA players on the USC roster, I wonder if there will be any players who follow him to UGA.
> 
> I'd expect both schools to make quick - and bold - hires.  Too much talent on the rosters and coming in . . . the schools don't want them to be faced with uncertainty for too long.


Yes, Cromwell is 100 percent leaving UCLA....

With Mcalpine I can only speculate but I guess it's been in the works (he kept it very quiet) for at least 6 months as that is when he pulled away from SC recruiting....


----------



## dk_b

futboldad1 said:


> Yes, Cromwell is 100 percent leaving UCLA....
> 
> With Mcalpine I can only speculate but I guess it's been in the works (he kept it very quiet) for at least 6 months as that is when he pulled away from SC recruiting....


So interesting to speculate on who will land these jobs.  What an opportunity.


----------



## LASoccerMom

I wonder if Chris Chamides Men's coach at Cal State LA will throw his hat in the ring for any of the jobs. He has coached women before. He has a strong record at D2.


----------



## lafalafa

LASoccerMom said:


> I wonder if Chris Chamides Men's coach at Cal State LA will throw his hat in the ring for any of the jobs. He has coached women before. He has a strong record at D2.


Doubtful he's old school and a man in his what 50's now? 

Strong recruiter and scout for sure, tops in forgien recruiting for Scandinavian and European players who want to come to America.  Highly paid scout for the MLS also so would be a stretch to see him leave his comfy life in Redondo Beach to gamble in a new environment with women players.


----------



## GT45

LASoccerMom said:


> I wonder if Chris Chamides Men's coach at Cal State LA will throw his hat in the ring for any of the jobs. He has coached women before. He has a strong record at D2.


No chance. They will hire a proven coach from the women's college game. They can get almost anyone they want. Why would they go after a D2 men's coach???


----------



## youthsportsugghhh

futboldad1 said:


> Yes, Cromwell is 100 percent leaving UCLA....
> 
> With Mcalpine I can only speculate but I guess it's been in the works (he kept it very quiet) for at least 6 months as that is when he pulled away from SC recruiting....


Didn't she have a pretty spectacular class of 2022 coming in?  I wonder if they will choose different school(s) now like all the Oklahoma football kids decommiting after their coach headed to USC?


----------



## GT45

I think most soccer players committing to USC and UCLA are committing to be able to go to the school, not because of the coach.


----------



## dk_b

youthsportsugghhh said:


> Didn't she have a pretty spectacular class of 2022 coming in?  I wonder if they will choose different school(s) now like all the Oklahoma football kids decommiting after their coach headed to USC?


#1 recruiting class, I think. Since it’s on this side of the NLI signing, the players will need the school’s release before they make a move.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466830031947141121


----------



## oh canada

Not related at all to Varsity Blues scandal?


----------



## dk_b

Simisoccerfan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466830031947141121


The press releases from USC re McAlpine and UCLA re Cromwell read in real contrast w/one another.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Orlando Pride Hires Amanda Cromwell as Head Coach | Orlando City
					

ORLANDO, Fla. (Dec. 7, 2021) — The Orlando Pride has hired Amanda Cromwell as the Club’s head coach, it was announced today. Cromwell joins the Pride from collegiate powerhouse University of California, Los Angeles (UCLA), where she led the Bruins to the 2013 NCAA Championship, three College Cup...




					www.orlandocitysc.com
				




After earning upwards of 250k at UCLA she now has enough money to live quite well back in Florida.

Tim Ward to UCLA for 250k or more? Maybe he leaves unless Pepperdine matches that salary.

or perhaps Cromwells successor at her last stint, Tiffany Roberts.


----------



## GoldenGate

oh canada said:


> Not related at all to Varsity Blues scandal?


Of course it was.  She was tired of continuing to hear bs baseless speculation like this almost three years after the scandal broke.


----------



## oh canada

eastbaysoccer said:


> Orlando Pride Hires Amanda Cromwell as Head Coach | Orlando City
> 
> 
> ORLANDO, Fla. (Dec. 7, 2021) — The Orlando Pride has hired Amanda Cromwell as the Club’s head coach, it was announced today. Cromwell joins the Pride from collegiate powerhouse University of California, Los Angeles (UCLA), where she led the Bruins to the 2013 NCAA Championship, three College Cup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.orlandocitysc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After earning upwards of 250k at UCLA she now has enough money to live quite well back in Florida.
> 
> Tim Ward to UCLA for 250k or more? Maybe he leaves unless Pepperdine matches that salary.
> 
> or perhaps Cromwells successor at her last stint, Tiffany Roberts.


Klein from Michigan my early bet to return to SC (guessing she has an out-clause in her UM contract)

No way Ward leaves Pepperdine. AC's assistants aren't leaving with her it seems? Maybe an inside-hire for the Bruins? Or, a step-up for the UCI coach after beating them in the Cup this year? That's a longshot though as I'm guessing ucla will want diversity hire.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

I’ll predict the SMC coach for USC or UCLA.
former Notre Dame coach and did something at SMC no other coach has done since Paul Ratclife.

Yeah Ward is pretty much set for life at Pepperdine.


----------



## dk_b

eastbaysoccer said:


> I’ll predict the SMC coach for USC or UCLA.
> former Notre Dame coach and did something at SMC no other coach has done since Paul Ratclife.
> 
> Yeah Ward is pretty much set for life at Pepperdine.


Earlier today SMC announced a contract extension for Theresa Romagnolo.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

*we*


dk_b said:


> Earlier today SMC announced a contract extension for Theresa Romagnolo.


nice and we’ll deserved.  But I know she’s not getting paid 250k so UCLA has to be very attractive to her unless she has family in the Bay Area.  Her resume is stellar and I can’t think of anyone better than her at the moment..


----------



## GT45

eastbaysoccer said:


> *we*
> 
> nice and we’ll deserved.  But I know she’s not getting paid 250k so UCLA has to be very attractive to her unless she has family in the Bay Area.  Her resume is stellar and I can’t think of anyone better than her at the moment..


But you have to ask yourself why she left Notre Dame after three seasons? If it was the pressure, than she will not want UCLA. And, her contract extension today shows she is set at St Marys now. You don't sign today while still talking to other schools. That is not how it works. St Marys locked her in today.


----------



## GT45

eastbaysoccer said:


> Orlando Pride Hires Amanda Cromwell as Head Coach | Orlando City
> 
> 
> ORLANDO, Fla. (Dec. 7, 2021) — The Orlando Pride has hired Amanda Cromwell as the Club’s head coach, it was announced today. Cromwell joins the Pride from collegiate powerhouse University of California, Los Angeles (UCLA), where she led the Bruins to the 2013 NCAA Championship, three College Cup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.orlandocitysc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After earning upwards of 250k at UCLA she now has enough money to live quite well back in Florida.
> 
> Tim Ward to UCLA for 250k or more? Maybe he leaves unless Pepperdine matches that salary.
> 
> or perhaps Cromwells successor at her last stint, Tiffany Roberts.


Zero chance of Tiffany Roberts to UCLA. First she has her husband on staff. UCLA doesn't need to hire husband-wife coaching staffs. Second she has taken the UCF program backwards. They had a losing record in conference this year, and finished 8-7-1.


----------



## Brav520

oh canada said:


> Not related at all to Varsity Blues scandal?


who knows, I’m sure that annoyed her. Are people still talking about that 3 years later?

maybe she is tired of recruiting, tired of having to hear parents bitch about playing time , having to cozy up to DOCs across the country, accomplished really all she could at UCLA and wanted a new challenge?

pro coaching lifestyle seems to be better across the board in all sports , plus really zero risk for her . She could find another college job In a heartbeat


----------



## crush

Brav520 said:


> who knows, I’m sure that annoyed her. Are people still talking about that 3 years later?
> 
> maybe she is tired of recruiting, tired of having to hear parents bitch about playing time ,* having to cozy up to DOCs across the country*, accomplished really all she could at UCLA and wanted a new challenge?
> 
> pro coaching lifestyle seems to be better across the board in all sports , plus really zero risk for her . She could find another college job In a heartbeat


That's the problem with youth soccer.  As a parent who does not do cozy well, I saw that  game this was how the game is played back when my kid was 13.  When Doc lies right out of the gate, no cozy in that at all.  Player has to try and cozy up and that can be dangerous as well.  I have a suggestion:  No more Cozy middleman in soccer and all shall go better.


----------



## gkrent

eastbaysoccer said:


> Tim Ward to UCLA for 250k or more? Maybe he leaves unless Pepperdine matches that salary.


Not happening.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

GT45 said:


> But you have to ask yourself why she left Notre Dame after three seasons? If it was the pressure, than she will not want UCLA. And, her contract extension today shows she is set at St Marys now. You don't sign today while still talking to other schools. That is not how it works. St Marys locked her in today.


I suppose it depends on how long g the extension was and for how much.  Money talks . She could carve out it a long career like randy Bennet has.


----------



## GT45

eastbaysoccer said:


> I suppose it depends on how long g the extension was and for how much.  Money talks . She could carve out it a long career like randy Bennet has.


St Mary's just announced the extension on its extension yesterday. This was obvioulsy done to lock her in. They made a commitment to each other. She is not going anywhere. 









						WSOC | Romagnolo Signs Multi-Year Extension - SMC California Athletics
					

Saint Mary's Vice President for Intercollegiate Athletics Mike Matoso has announced the signing of head women's soccer coach Theresa Romagnolo to a multi-year contract




					smcgaels.com


----------



## LouSag

eastbaysoccer said:


> I’ll predict the SMC coach for USC or UCLA.
> former Notre Dame coach and did something at SMC no other coach has done since Paul Ratclife.
> 
> Yeah Ward is pretty much set for life at Pepperdine.


Prediction:  Deza to UCLA.


----------



## warrior49

LouSag said:


> Prediction:  Deza to UCLA.


Um, no.


----------



## crush

warrior49 said:


> Um, no.


Why not?  Lastman and a few others have heard the same rumor and now we got predictions about the great Deza to UCLA.  He can coach possession unlike any other coach and would make UCLA the team to beat for next year season, moo.  #1 recruiting class again so no more excuses.  This is the greatest job in girls soccer and the greatest school to work at.  Location is flat out amazing.  Who do you think will come in to lead the charge if not Deza?


----------



## Brav520

crush said:


> Why not?  Lastman and a few others have heard the same rumor and now we got predictions about the great Deza to UCLA.  He can coach possession unlike any other coach and would make UCLA the team to beat for next year season, moo.  #1 recruiting class again so no more excuses.  This is the greatest job in girls soccer and the greatest school to work at.  Location is flat out amazing.  Who do you think will come in to lead the charge if not Deza?


how much is Surf paying him a year?


----------



## GT45

Has Deza ever been a college assistant or college head coach? If not, then he is not getting consideration for UCLA. College coaching is about way more than soccer x's and o's.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Brav520 said:


> how much is Surf paying him a year?


 Deza would piss off the adults and would be fired in 3-5 years. why would he leave a good gig in youth soccer.  He's like god there.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

GT45 said:


> St Mary's just announced the extension on its extension yesterday. This was obvioulsy done to lock her in. They made a commitment to each other. She is not going anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WSOC | Romagnolo Signs Multi-Year Extension - SMC California Athletics
> 
> 
> Saint Mary's Vice President for Intercollegiate Athletics Mike Matoso has announced the signing of head women's soccer coach Theresa Romagnolo to a multi-year contract
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smcgaels.com


She signed the best contract in front of her.  UCLA is a premier job at a premier University.  If she applies and is offered she's gone at fast as Cristobal left Oregon to Miami.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

gkrent said:


> Not happening.


So he must love Malibu and the security he has.  The guy will never get fired there.


----------



## GT45

eastbaysoccer said:


> She signed the best contract in front of her.  UCLA is a premier job at a premier University.  If she applies and is offered she's gone at fast as Cristobal left Oregon to Miami.


You truly are clueless how this works. She signed the contract when she did to make a statement that she is not looking. It is possible she was having conversations with another university, so St Mary's stepped up. Or St Mary's was being proactive and wanted her long term commitment. Have you followed college sports at all?  When a coach signs an extension during hiring season, that means they are staying.

Cristobal did not sign the extension offer from Oregen. If he had, he would have stayed. See how that works.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

GT45 said:


> You truly are clueless how this works. She signed the contract when she did to make a statement that she is not looking. It is possible she was having conversations with another university, so St Mary's stepped up. Or St Mary's was being proactive and wanted her long term commitment. Have you followed college sports at all?  When a coach signs an extension during hiring season, that means they are staying.
> 
> Cristobal did not sign the extension offer from Oregen. If he had, he would have stayed. See how that works.


Are you privy to her contract?  If not then you have no idea what's in it and you are clueless.


----------



## Dubs

I'm guessing we're not done with the resign, fire, hire season.   I wonder how many more positions will open?


----------



## timbuck

GT45 said:


> Has Deza ever been a college assistant or college head coach? If not, then he is not getting consideration for UCLA. College coaching is about way more than soccer x's and o's.


I'd think a high level club coach would do well in a college environment.
Think about the differences in recruiting:
-Club:  Come play for us.  Pay us $5k per year and travel.  I know all of the college coaches.
-College: Come play for us.  We'll pay about $250k in college tuition, take you on cool trips and feed you.  You might get noticed by a National Team.


----------



## crush

GT45 said:


> You truly are clueless how this works. She signed the contract when she did to make a statement that she is not looking. It is possible she was having conversations with another university, so St Mary's stepped up. Or St Mary's was being proactive and wanted her long term commitment. Have you followed college sports at all?  When a coach signs an extension during hiring season, that means they are staying.
> 
> Cristobal did not sign the extension offer from Oregen. If he had, he would have stayed. See how that works.


Larry Brown had a change of heart and then another change of heart within days.  Were talking UCLA here.  If they come calling, you take that call anytime they call, moo!!!


----------



## crush

Dubs said:


> I'm guessing we're not done with the resign, fire, hire season.   *I wonder how many more positions will open?*


Very important question, especially if playing for a great coach overrides the institution.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Contracts are made to be broken.  A good lawyer allows loopholes:

One intriguing candidate that’s emerged as a potential option to fill the Oregon vacancy is Lane Kiffin. The Ole Miss head coach just signed a massive contract extension with the Rebels, but speculation has started to swirl that he might be willing to take over the Ducks in 2022.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Nevada could be in the mix.

Pacific could lose a co-coach. Who wants to share a salary and responsibilities.

Neil at CAL could jump after all the bad press.

SMC coach could jump-  USC and UCLA open.

Ward could leave if he desired but Pepperdine faithful say no.

WSU coach could jump down south if Pullman is to cold for him.  he’s have to give up his big house for a condo though.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

crush said:


> Very important question, especially if playing for a great coach overrides the institution.


sure if your dd is getting a lot of money and utilizes her opportunities as a springboard to the next best thing.  You’ll need to be certain the coach will stay.


----------



## crush

eastbaysoccer said:


> sure if your dd is getting a lot of money and utilizes her opportunities as a springboard to the next best thing.  You’ll need to be certain the coach will stay.


I had a little satire to that.  It was more wishful thinking.  This is how I honestly feel based on the facts.  I would pick school/money #1.  After that, you hope for the best.


----------



## GT45

timbuck said:


> I'd think a high level club coach would do well in a college environment.
> Think about the differences in recruiting:
> -Club:  Come play for us.  Pay us $5k per year and travel.  I know all of the college coaches.
> -College: Come play for us.  We'll pay about $250k in college tuition, take you on cool trips and feed you.  You might get noticed by a National Team.


That is not what I was saying though. UCLA can get almost anyone they want. There are plenty of people with collegiate experience that will want that job. They don't need to go after someone who has never worked in a collegiate environment. Culture, fit, boosters, recruiting, NCAA compliance, eligibility rules, etc. Those are all part of the picture.


----------



## GT45

eastbaysoccer said:


> Are you privy to her contract?  If not then you have no idea what's in it and you are clueless.


Give it up. Your naivity or stubborness is showing. As yourself what potential employer would be impressed with her 'loyalty, if she jumped a week after signing her contract. Also, if you know anything about her, she has way more integrity than Lane Kiffin!


----------



## warrior49

GT45 said:


> That is not what I was saying though. UCLA can get almost anyone they want. There are plenty of people with collegiate experience that will want that job. They don't need to go after someone who has never worked in a collegiate environment. Culture, fit, boosters, recruiting, NCAA compliance, eligibility rules, etc. Those are all part of the picture.


Agree. D1 college soccer, especially in a P5 conference, is a completely different beast than being a club DOC or coach. That would be quite the jump. Trust me, not happening.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

GT45 said:


> Give it up. Your naivity or stubborness is showing. As yourself what potential employer would be impressed with her 'loyalty, if she jumped a week after signing her contract. Also, if you know anything about her, she has way more integrity than Lane Kiffin!


Everyone has their price.  Loyalty only goes so far.  The only reason she stays there is if she LOVES the Bay Area and has family ties.  Your naive to think loyalty and integrity are the driving factors there.
if it were the latter then she would have finished out her contract at Notre Dame.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

SM


eastbaysoccer said:


> Everyone has their price.  Loyalty only goes so far.  The only reason she stays there is if she LOVES the Bay Area and has family ties.  Your naive to think loyalty and integrity are the driving factors there.
> if it were the latter then she would have finished out her contract at Notre Dame.


SMC would be so lucky to have her finish out her contract there as I believe they could actually make the NCAAs once BYU leaves the conference.


----------



## GT45

eastbaysoccer said:


> Everyone has their price.  Loyalty only goes so far.  The only reason she stays there is if she LOVES the Bay Area and has family ties.  Your naive to think loyalty and integrity are the driving factors there.
> if it were the latter then she would have finished out her contract at Notre Dame.


Maybe you should ask yourself why she left Notre Dame. It sure looks like she did not want the pressure of that gig. Only three years in the HC chair and she left. That would be a red flag to any major program. Trust me she is not looking. She signed on to stay at St. Marys when she did as a statement of commitment. But you keep dreaming for a scenario that is not happening.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

GT45 said:


> Maybe you should ask yourself why she left Notre Dame. It sure looks like she did not want the pressure of that gig. Only three years in the HC chair and she left. That would be a red flag to any major program. Trust me she is not looking. She signed on to stay at St. Marys when she did as a statement of commitment. But you keep dreaming for a scenario that is not happening.


Unless you are her or her significant other you have no idea.  The only loyal living creature is a dog raised as a puppy.  They guy or gal will stick by your side no matter what.


----------



## dk_b

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476296973284167681
UCLA’s new coach:  Marguerite Aozasa.


----------



## Kicker 2.0

dk_b said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476296973284167681
> UCLA’s new coach:  Marguerite Aozasa.


Seems like a great hire on paper.


----------



## dk_b

Kicker 2.0 said:


> Seems like a great hire on paper.


I think she's very well-liked by the players.  She has coached in one of Stanford's biggest feeder programs as well (MVLA)


----------



## Kicker 2.0

dk_b said:


> I think she's very well-liked by the players.  She has coached in one of Stanford's biggest feeder programs as well (MVLA)


I knew she played there, didn’t know she also Coached there.


----------



## timmyh

Kicker 2.0 said:


> I knew she played there, didn’t know she also Coached there.


Didn't she play at Santa Clara?

Edit... Oh, you meant she played at MVLA.  My bad. I misunderstood.


----------



## dk_b

timmyh said:


> Didn't she play at Santa Clara?
> 
> Edit... Oh, you meant she played at MVLA.  My bad. I misunderstood.


I don't know if she played at MVLA but she coached there (not sure if she was presently coaching but I know she did when my kid was wrapping her her time playing against them).


----------



## eastbaysoccer

LMU made a big hire.  They got the CAL state LA men’s coach who just won the national title!  Proven winner,  wow.  

WCC loaded with great coaches now.


----------



## lafalafa

Kicker 2.0 said:


> Seems like a great hire on paper.


Surprised UCLA selected a coach with no head coaching experience at the college level.   

Compared to AC or previous coaches who all had better pedigrees or previous head coaching experience prior.


----------



## Ellejustus

eastbaysoccer said:


> LMU made a big hire.  They got the CAL state LA men’s coach who just won the national title!  Proven winner,  wow.
> 
> WCC loaded with great coaches now.


LMU is going to be the best turn around college soccer team in 2022, moo!  I hear nothing but amazing things about the school and the location is amazing.  My dd has some old teammates playing their and they got nothing but greatness ahead of them.  Good luck Lady Lions


----------



## lafalafa

eastbaysoccer said:


> LMU made a big hire.  They got the CAL state LA men’s coach who just won the national title!  Proven winner,  wow.
> 
> WCC loaded with great coaches now.


I dunno after 18 seasons have to wonder if salary was a big factor for Chamides going to LMU? 

He was the best recruiter in D2 no doubt, his teams where stacked with European recruits from Spain, Sweden, Norwegian countries,  Finland, etc.  Being a international scout for MLS and others helped a bunch.  Wonder if he's going to continue in that roll or doesn't need to anymore with the LMU salary.   

Look for a lot of new imported players for LMU if he keeps up the same MOU.


----------



## Kicker 2.0

lafalafa said:


> Surprised UCLA selected a coach with no head coaching experience at the college level.
> 
> Compared to AC or previous coaches who all had better pedigrees or previous head coaching experience prior.


Sometimes that’s the best thing for a program.   She’s been a high level assistant for a long time and is a good recruiter.  My DD has a lot of respect for her based on their conversations over the summer.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

LMU coach will certainly hit the transfer portal big time.  I expect them to have a turnaround like SMC.

Pre season projections for next year:

1) Pepperdine
2) BYU
3) Santa Clara
4) SMC 
5) Gonzaga
6) LMU
7)Portland
8) USF
9) Pacific- 
10) USD - coach going to be fired soon


----------



## youthsportsugghhh

lafalafa said:


> Surprised UCLA selected a coach with no head coaching experience at the college level.
> 
> Compared to AC or previous coaches who all had better pedigrees or previous head coaching experience prior.


I would say she has a pretty good pedigree -- Played and coached at one of the top youth clubs in the country, played for a top college program, coached at a top program. Mentors Albertin Montoya, Paul Radcliffe, John Smith; not a bad list of coaches to have as references


----------



## chiefs

eastbaysoccer said:


> LMU coach will certainly hit the transfer portal big time.  I expect them to have a turnaround like SMC.
> 
> Pre season projections for next year:
> 
> 1) Pepperdine( not a chance lost 8-9 key players)
> 2) BYU ( loses a few elite key players including a 27 year old )
> 3) Santa Clara(loses two elite players at least)
> 4) SMC
> 5) Gonzaga
> 6) LMU.   laughable
> 7)Portland
> 8) USF
> 9) Pacific-
> 10) USD - coach going to be fired soon


 Conference is wide open next year. The talent delta has shrank considerably with elite players leaving..


----------



## eastbaysoccer

chiefs said:


> Conference is wide open next year. The talent delta has shrank considerably with elite players leaving..



It will be the same suspects at the top,  Let's not pretend it will be any different.  It's wide open maybe for the top 4 teams but it's likely the conference will only send top teams to the tourney this year.

The question will be will SMC be able to break into the top 3.


----------



## myself

USC has hired McAlpine's replacement









						Jane Alukonis Named Head Coach of USC Women's Soccer - USC Athletics
					

Jane Alukonis spent the last four years as an assistant at UCLA, where she was part of two Pac-12 Championships and an NCAA College Cup appearance.




					usctrojans.com


----------



## LASoccerMom

It will be interesting to see how new coaches at UCLA, USC and LMU build their coaching staffs.


----------



## Dargle

myself said:


> USC has hired McAlpine's replacement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Alukonis Named Head Coach of USC Women's Soccer - USC Athletics
> 
> 
> Jane Alukonis spent the last four years as an assistant at UCLA, where she was part of two Pac-12 Championships and an NCAA College Cup appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usctrojans.com


Interesting that USC went with Alukonis, who was only in her second year as a full assistant coach on Cromwell's staff, when UCLA apparently passed her over for Aozasa, who also lacks HC experience and was a Pac-12 assistant previously.


----------



## Kicker 2.0

Dargle said:


> Interesting that USC went with Alukonis, who was only in her second year as a full assistant coach on Cromwell's staff, when UCLA apparently passed her over for Aozasa, who also lacks HC experience and was a Pac-12 assistant previously.


Lot of quality people speak very highly of her….hoping the best for her as we need more talented female coaches in the game.


----------



## Dargle

Kicker 2.0 said:


> Lot of quality people speak very highly of her….hoping the best for her as we need more talented female coaches in the game.


I definitely agree with that (and all the way down to the club and AYSO levels too). I just wondered why UCLA didn’t hire her when she was right there and could provide continuity for current players and recruits.


----------



## LASoccerMom

And how does Sam Greene fit into the UCLA puzzle or where does she land?


----------



## Dargle

LASoccerMom said:


> And how does Sam Greene fit into the UCLA puzzle or where does she land?


She went with Cromwell to be an assistant coach with the Orlando Pride









						Orlando Pride Announces Assistant Coaching Staff Ahead of 2022 NWSL Season | Orlando City
					

ORLANDO, Fla. (Jan. 19, 2022) — With the 2022 National Women’s Soccer League (NWSL) preseason approaching, newly announced Orlando Pride Head Coach Amanda Cromwell has named her assistant coaching staff for the upcoming campaign. Cromwell will be supported in Orlando by first assistant Sam...




					www.orlandocitysc.com


----------



## gotothebushes

Dargle said:


> Interesting that USC went with Alukonis, who was only in her second year as a full assistant coach on Cromwell's staff, when UCLA apparently passed her over for Aozasa, who also lacks HC experience and was a Pac-12 assistant previously.


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## GT45

I think UCLA wanted a clean slate. New AD who probably wanted nothing to do with the college admissions scandal stain. Cromwell and Sam Greene were on that staff when the non-player was rostered. Cromwell was in the last year of her contract. I believe she knew she had to go. Sam was not going to get the gig, although I believe she wanted it.

MA, who UCLA hired had seven years at Stanford as an assistant. She has a lot more experience than JA, who USC hired, so it is not surprising that UCLA went with MA. I hope they both do well.


----------



## Dubs

I wonder if there will be further vacancies before spring games...


----------



## gotothebushes

GT45 said:


> I think UCLA wanted a clean slate. New AD who probably wanted nothing to do with the college admissions scandal stain. Cromwell and Sam Greene were on that staff when the non-player was rostered. Cromwell was in the last year of her contract. I believe she knew she had to go. Sam was not going to get the gig, although I believe she wanted it.
> 
> MA, who UCLA hired had seven years at Stanford as an assistant. She has a lot more experience than JA, who USC hired, so it is not surprising that UCLA went with MA. I hope they both do well.


MA not only has experience as the Stanford Assistant winning National Titles, she also has experience at a well known ECNL club in Northern California(MLVA) where you've seen top players come out of. She's going to a great job coaching! She's earned it!


----------



## VegasParent

myself said:


> USC has hired McAlpine's replacement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Alukonis Named Head Coach of USC Women's Soccer - USC Athletics
> 
> 
> Jane Alukonis spent the last four years as an assistant at UCLA, where she was part of two Pac-12 Championships and an NCAA College Cup appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usctrojans.com


She's hired a new assistant.









						Olympic Gold Medalist, World Cup Champion Amy Rodriguez Joins USC Soccer Staff As Assistant Coach - USC Athletics
					

Amy Rodriguez will be retiring from professional and international soccer after 11 pro seasons, two NWSL titles, two Olympic gold medals and a World Cup championship.




					usctrojans.com


----------



## Kicker 2.0

Didn’t see this one coming……









						Head coach Mark Krikorian leaving FSU soccer
					

A legend leaves the juggernaut he created




					www.tomahawknation.com


----------



## gkrent

Kicker 2.0 said:


> Didn’t see this one coming……
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Head coach Mark Krikorian leaving FSU soccer
> 
> 
> A legend leaves the juggernaut he created
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tomahawknation.com


Outstanding coach.  Will be tough shoes to fill.


----------



## Kicker 2.0

gkrent said:


> Outstanding coach.  Will be tough shoes to fill.


Does make me wonder where he’s going.


----------



## Dargle

Cal Men's Soccer hires Leonard Griffin.  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509626957482246156


----------



## Dargle

gkrent said:


> Outstanding coach.  Will be tough shoes to fill.


Based on his players' statement, it sounds like Kirkorian leaving wasn't just a case of a coach looking to retire or move to greener pastures


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509591709503705095


----------



## socalkdg

lafalafa said:


> I dunno after 18 seasons have to wonder if salary was a big factor for Chamides going to LMU?
> 
> He was the best recruiter in D2 no doubt, his teams where stacked with European recruits from Spain, Sweden, Norwegian countries,  Finland, etc.  Being a international scout for MLS and others helped a bunch.  Wonder if he's going to continue in that roll or doesn't need to anymore with the LMU salary.
> 
> Look for a lot of new imported players for LMU if he keeps up the same MOU.


So LMU looks to have a good coaching staff now?   Daughter has some mutual interest with them and was worried about last year.


----------



## myself

socalkdg said:


> So LMU looks to have a good coaching staff now?   Daughter has some mutual interest with them and was worried about last year.


The past 2 seasons they were awful. Is that all on the coach? The players? Or does it point to something systemic?


----------



## gkrent

myself said:


> The past 2 seasons they were awful. Is that all on the coach? The players? Or does it point to something systemic?


I blame the coach for the last two years.  They were pretty decent before that.


----------



## LadiesMan217

gkrent said:


> I blame the coach for the last two years.  They were pretty decent before that.


They beat both CSUF and PLU last weekend.


----------



## LASoccerMom

gkrent said:


> I blame the coach for the last two years.  They were pretty decent before that.


I heard (so yes, a rumor) the coach did not attend a single game and only a week of practice last season. Are players staying with the new coaching team? I think that would speak to them being optimistic about the transition and happy about their overall experience at LMU.


----------



## myself

Cromwell and assistant suspended pending investigation.









						NWSL places Orlando Pride rookie head coach Amanda Cromwell and assistant Sam Greene on administrative leave
					

The two coaches were placed on temporary administrative leave based on pending results of an investigation




					www.cbssports.com


----------

